# New locks at Lee Kay



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

I was there today, they have new locks. Time to get your new key for the year. 

They are $10.


----------



## rlpenn (Mar 14, 2012)

Meanwhile if anyone can tell me how to add a signature and an avatar picture to my profile, I'd be grateful.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Go to user control panel then go to manage attatchments


----------

